# Astonishing anagrams !



## ChrisTTopher 3 (May 27, 2004)

Someone out there either has too much 
spare time or is deadly at Scrabble.

DORMITORY: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
DIRTY ROOM

PRESBYTERIAN: 
When you rearrange the letters:
BEST IN PRAYER

ASTRONOMER:
When you rearrange the letters:
MOON STARER

DESPERATION: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
A ROPE ENDS IT

THE EYES:
When you rearrange the letters:
THEY SEE

GEORGE BUSH: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
HE BUGS GORE

THE MORSE CODE: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
HERE COME DOTS

SLOT MACHINES: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
CASH LOST IN ME

ANIMOSITY: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
IS NO AMITY

ELECTION RESULTS:
When you rearrange the letters:
LIES - LET'S RECOUNT

MOTHER-IN-LAW: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
WOMAN HITLER

SNOOZE ALARMS: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
ALAS! NO MORE Z 'S

A DECIMAL POINT: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
IM A DOT IN PLACE

THE EARTHQUAKES: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
THAT QUEER SHAKE

ELEVEN PLUS TWO: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
TWELVE PLUS ONE

AND FOR THE GRAND FINALE:

PRESIDENT CLINTON OF THE USA: 
When you rearrange the letters 
(With no letters left over and using each letter only once):
TO COPULATE HE FINDS INTERNS

Yep! Someone with waaaaaaaaaaay 
too much time on their hands!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Rev Ian Paisley

Vile IRA Pansey :lol:


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

Unfortunate anagram there as its the ira who are vile !!!


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

BRILLIANT!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Quality


----------



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

Surprisingly very good! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)




----------

